# Why is my bedroom is so so cold ?



## POOLMANinCT (Nov 29, 2006)

i had similiar issue & had a ceiling fan installed, to push hot air back down.. seems to have made a big difference


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

sunny_8 said:


> So I have a house that is 15yrs old. Siding all around.
> It has a 2 car garage and my master bedroom is built above the garage.
> 
> This room is always always cold.
> ...


Is the garage insulated,....especially the garage ceiling that your room is above?

Are the walls properly insulated in your room?

Is the ceiling of your room insulated with at least an R-30 value product?

That's for starters, there are many factors to consider, including open draft areas in the walls.....


----------



## sunny_8 (Apr 4, 2007)

1. The garage is finished and has insulation on the ceiling and then drywall. 

2. How can I confirm that the exterior walls are insulated ? I know the inside walls are not, as they sound hollow....I think the exterior ones are.

3. I know the ceiling is insulated, not sure what kind of insulation. Can I overlay more insulation in the ceiling ? 

4. I have a ceiling fan and it helps a bit....still place stays too cold. I have to put the thermostat to 80 to make it feel good in my room. 


Thanks,


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm not sure this is a roofing question. 


What kind of heating system do you have? Baseboard FHW? FHA? Sounds like the registers or radiators are undersized for the volume of that room. 

If FHW, you might find it easiest to install a separate zone for that room. Then you can keep that room just the way you want it, and even have a programable thermostat so that room isn't heated at times of the day when it's not used.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Reason why your bedroom is cold is because your garage is not heated, and warm air rises. Since you have cathedral ceilings, and there's no heat below, that's why your bedroom is cold. You need to jack up the heat and start running a humidifier.

I've read that installing a ceiling fan helps, but air traveling over your skin tends to lift heat away, and your body temperature is much higher than the room temperature, so even with a ceiling fan, you'll feel cold.

Therefore, to solve your problem, it depends on how much money you want to spend. Buy a portable oil heater is the cheapest. Installing radiant heating system on your floor is the most expensive. I'd check your windows to make sure there are no leaks also.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you have adequate cold air returns?

It is hard to have uniformity or get watm air into the room without adequate returns.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Sounds like maybe a combination of problems. A humidifier is definitely a good start. You dont' want to "stuff" the ceiling full of insulation, this is one of those areas where more is not better - insulation needs room to work, if it compressed or overused it will not work. 

Are your registers/radiators blocked? 

Do you have a garage door and is the seal functioning well to lock out drafts - these need to be replaced over time. 

I have the same problem, however, I'm fairly confident that my problem is due to the garage not being "well" insulated - the insulation is thin old and not functioning very well. This is my summer project.


----------

